# Putting my logo on the side of a trucker hat



## Vink (May 27, 2009)

i'm starting to heat transfer some of my designs on the front of trucker hats. i'd love to get my logo (a small circle) on the side of the hat where the mesh is...for branding purposes. 

does anyone know how to get it to stick on the mesh? is there some sort of super sticky adhesive that would work? or would i have to sew the logo on? but not sure how the sewing would work if you're sewing into trucker hat mesh? 

any suggestions of what my logo should be printed on to attach? fabric? rubber? plastic if it's put on with a sticky adhesive?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Easy to melt the plastic with heat, not much to sew to. I'd research Plastic/rubber and adhesives. I put a tag inside most of my hats with 3G jet opaque. designed in a rectangle so I can scissor cut them real fast. I don't have a cutter/printer combo. On the mesh hats I can do that with my hat press without touching plastic. Watch the plastic snap, some of those melt like butter.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Vink said:


> i'm starting to heat transfer some of my designs on the front of trucker hats. i'd love to get my logo (a small circle) on the side of the hat where the mesh is...for branding purposes.


PVC patches work great for this....


----------



## Vink (May 27, 2009)

thanks for the info jay. just curious where do you put your logo on the inside of your hats?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

On the sweat band, upside down, middle of the side, which ever side doesn't have a tag sewn there, if it does. I undo snap or strap, turn just the side iside out and put just the sweat band width on hat press to avoid iron lines up higher on hats, then prestamp to Iron flat with pretty low pressure only about 5 sec., With the 3G it only seems to need about 6 sec. The instructions for shirts say 30 sec. I'd practice on you own old hats first. I'm sure your press will have its own little tricks required. I was real impressed with how well this holds up. Hat should be pretty gross before this print wears out. I do use a printer with pigment inks. I think the first ones I did were dyes but held up well.


----------



## Vink (May 27, 2009)

thanks for the pvc patch suggestion royce. can you recommend any special adhesive you've had success with so they don't fall off down the line?


----------



## Vink (May 27, 2009)

cool, thanks for the tips jay


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Vink said:


> thanks for the pvc patch suggestion royce. can you recommend any special adhesive you've had success with so they don't fall off down the line?


Most are made to be sewn on...[media]http://www.pvcemblems.com/dev/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/pvc-patch-deconstructed-all.jpg[/media]


----------

